# TS4K boot loop, factory reset, boot loop ,factory reset...



## Ale1st3r (Jan 21, 2021)

I think you get it.

Oh, here's another fun part, I only have a smart phone, no computer. So the fixes posted here for it I can't do.... Or can I?

No, no, that's a serious question. Can I? Or is it bricked?

Lol Thanks.


----------

